# Korean Puppy Mills



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Most of us know these heartbreaking facts already, but please feel free to share with others to help educate. And it's not just Korea. I have an acquaintance who bought a mill dog from Taiwan. Also "teacup." :angry:

https://says.com/my/news/the-dark-side-of-south-korea-s-teacup-puppies-and-puppy-mills

Sign the petition against expansion of South Korean puppy mills:

https://www.change.org/p/1327656/u/...tm_medium=facebook&utm_source=petition_update


----------

